# Veteran’s Day 2022



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Happy Veteran’s Day to my fellow vets on TLF. Here is a throwback picture from 17 years ago on my first deployment to Iraq.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Happy Veteran’s Day to all the TLF members who have served our country.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Here is my Father. US Navy WW2. Served in South Pacific Fleet Task Force 38 with Adm. "Bull" Halsey. This was his you have graduated to the War from Boot camp picture.


----------



## Pannellde (7 mo ago)

Happy Veterans Day. Here’s a report and collage my grandson did for my service a while back.


----------

